# Hello from south Florida



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk TheJakster2. Have fun here.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome to AT, this is an awesome place to be


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to Archerytalk!! 

Hope you enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Mise en Place (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello :welcome: to ArcheryTalk!


----------

